# Hobby Lobby - 40% Off Coupon



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Here:

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/weekly.cfm

40% off any one item. Which would include models.

Looks like this 40% off is going to be a weekly thing.

James


----------

